# Excision aertriovenous malformation of foot



## Eagle Eye (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone have a CPT code for excision of aertriovenous malformation of the foot?  I don't see a code specifically for the description of the surgery performed.  I am trying to avoid using 28899. I am looking at 35226 which states repair of the blood vessel of the lower extremity, but he completely removed it. The doctor did have to repair the other end of the vessels so the patient doesn't bleed out. Any ideas are greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance.


----------

